# HELP! Open sore on nipple...don't know what else to do!!??



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

Hello mamas...
I am hoping someone here can offer some help. I have already consulted my midwife, two La Leche leaders, and several other moms...and no one seems to know what to do.

About 4 weeks ago, I saw that I had a scratch on my areola. It somehow got bigger and opened up into a full blown "hole" that goes several layers of skin down...and is totally gross and oozing. It's about 1/4 inch round. I have another little one of the same thing starting right on my nipple now as well. It is pretty red, but doesn't seem to be infected.

I have been using lanolin...and also Dr. Newman's all purpose nipple cream. I try not to let it get dried out...to enable it to heal in a moist environment, and also because it hurts so bad when she nurses after it gets dry.

It seems to heal a little in between nursings, but I have to nurse on that side so I don't get a plugged duct. I don't have a pump to use...and it won't work well to hand express.

My DD is 19 months...but I am not willing to wean her over this. However, it is getting almost unbearable at times when I nurse on it. My whole body tenses up and that side of my body tingles. Ouch. I just wish we could solve this!

Does anyone have any experience with this at all? I really don't want to have to go to our doc over this. I'm guessing they will just prescribe antibiotics anyway. Maybe that is what it has come to though...


----------



## babacyd (Jul 1, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear your problem. I always have some issues when a newborn arrives but that usually resolves in a few days then things work just fine. Calendula maybe could help you some, but you should read up on it. The best would be to consult with a homeopath and I am sure she/he could recommend you something what you could take and maybe apply on the sore. HTH, ANIKO


----------



## PudnHead (Aug 25, 2005)

I had a similar problem when my son was 12 months old. I also didn't want to wean but the pain was getting bad and I was dreading every nursing session. Someone gave me a link to this page on Kellymom:

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/...lehealing.html.

I helped and I am still BFing 6 months later. Hopefully it will help you also.

I healed my open wound by using the salt water rinse (talked about on the web page) after each nursing session and then putting lanolin on after I dried my breast. My wound was small, but somewhat deep. It took about a week to heal.

Good luck,
Lara


----------



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

Thank you so much...I will definitely try the salt water wash. I hope it helps! the Kellymom info is great...I totally forgot about that site until you mentioned it.


----------



## milk_maker (Jun 24, 2004)

I'd like to second the salt-water wash. I had cracks on both nipples during a bout of severe thrush and it really helped to heal them up quickly.


----------



## BusyBeeMom (May 15, 2005)

If it is oozing, it may be infected, in which case you may need antibiotics. If it has pus, or any foul smell, please do call your midwife (if she can prescribe antibiotics in your state) or doctor to have her take a look at it for infection.

Good luck!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Personally I would have a doctor check it out - try to find a bf-friendly one if possible. I have a friend in my babywearing group who nearly lost her nipple - no kidding - to an open wound like this.

Can you buy a hand pump like a Medela Harmony or Avent Isis, or find someone to loan you one? If you have something like this to use until the wound heals you could keep your supply up and nurse on this side.


----------



## Brinda (Oct 28, 2005)

I had the exact same problem you did! Except I was pumping at the time because ds was in the NICU. It took FOREVER to heal, and hurt like heck during the meantime. I made sure that when pumping that side I didn't use as much suction. The only problem with the lanolin, is that it didn't allow my wound to breathe. I found that mine healed much faster when I stopped using the lanolin, and just stuck with a simple cream. I had enough milk, too, that I used a little neosporin and tossed that pumped milk, because I wasn't sure if that was safe!


----------



## caligirl (Jul 2, 2004)

Hydrogel patches healed my cracked bleeding nipples in 5 days.......I'd take a warm shower until the skin was *soft* around the crack, then put these on alternating with lansinoh every other feeding.

http://store.babycenter.com/product/...s/5868?intcmp=


----------



## janerose (May 9, 2004)

I had this when dd first got her top teeth. What worked for me was:

1) After *every* nursing session express a bit of milk and let air dry.
2) Once dry apply Lansinoh (or whatever you prefer)
3) Change your nursing position.

Out of them all, changing our position was the most important one for us. We were eventually able to find a position which put less pressure on that part of the breast and helped it heal.

Also, don't know your circumstances, but sometimes hospitals will rent pumps which may be ideal for you since it's mostly a temporary fix you need it for. Another option for pumping is to check with WIC. I live in NY and the WIC office here supplies pumps if you qualify for the program.

Good luck!

Holly


----------

